# textured ceiling repair (Exterior)



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a exterior ceiling that had some water damage (since repaired) It appears to have a skim coated texture applied to the ceiling. I'm not as familiar with exterior products as I am interior products.
Can anyone make some recommendations on a product that I could use to repair the damage.
It's a real thin skim coat with a french knife appearance.

Thank you


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I would use durabond brown bag when it's time to mud the repair > All purpose joint compound for the texture > a good quality exterior stain blocking primer > then two coats of a good quality exterior paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

call it overkill but when patching exterior patches in the past we will add ext. paint to the mud to tuffin it up


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

honestly it looks like its close to where you could use a thin trim board of some sort ? , a patch is going to look like just that unless you redo the entire ceiling or are real good at blending


----------

